# 2001 740i navigation problems



## jsanstone (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys i'm having trouble with my navigation. I have the smaller screen gps head unit and the display shows squiggley lines. After about a minute or so the unit turns off then i have to turn on again and same thing happens over and over. I recently disconnected the cd/gps unit in the trunk now there is no display and it still turns off after a minute or so. Does anyone have any suggestions or pictures of what is broken or needs to be replaced? If it's the computer, what does it look like and will replacing whatever needs replacing fix the problem? I need gps and stereo to work correctly becuase of my terrible directions and need for music . Can anyone help me on this issue?? 
thanks JON


----------



## krockstk (Apr 25, 2008)

most likely the nav computer. left side of trunk. mine went bad, same symptoms in screen. radio would play about 2 min. turn off radio and turn right back on, and it will play another 2 min. Lots of fun when you are 8 hrs from home.


----------



## PlaueMD (Oct 28, 2008)

*2001 NAV & Sound issue (product defect?)*

I am wondering if anyone has tried to present to BMW the common failure of the GPS/stereo component on the 740. Mine is the 2001, and I too have the same defective unit & symptoms everyone else describes.

Ever heard of BMW making good on an obvious defective product component?

Yes, I'm going on a crusade. I can be contacted at [email protected] if you have a comment.

Mark


----------



## barnz67 (May 29, 2009)

I too have this problem, can anyone tell me the part # of this part that needs replacing. Is this a repair i can do myself?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

the nav unit in the trunk is shot. i'm still trying to source a working unit that isnt brand new for my 7. i may decide to sell the whole system though once i get the new unit. i'd like to go aftermarket eventually.


----------



## barnz67 (May 29, 2009)

Is it very involved to go aftermarket with these cars?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm guessing so as the nav unit controls the oporation of the cd player and screen, which are not working correctly for me. i really may go ahead an sell off the whole system once everything is in working order. but, if i do get another system, i still want navigation, cd, dvd, and stationary screen. 

as of now, i'm pretty pissed. they claim to have ordered now 3 defective nav units. one being which is in my car. and two supposed other ones that they said they tried out in another vehicle. they didnt want to bother me by calling me? what the hell, id have rather known whats going on. i think they are full of crap. thursday i made the service manager order another unit from a different vendor. more or less, this will be their last chance to do right. if they cant get it, they should balls up and just say they cant. this is not acceptable order of business from a BMW dealership! not to mention the 3 days delivery time was complete bs, they promissed me 3 to 4 days. i'll see tomorrow.


----------



## barnz67 (May 29, 2009)

*navi unit*

CodyItaliano, so the dealership is trying to get you a used unit? Wow I figured that they would only try to sell you a new one. I have yet to really look into getting another one, how much is the dealer asking to replace it?


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

A Mk4 DVD unit is easy to install yourself, if you already have a mk3 or mk4 in your car.

On Ebay in Germany will cost you around 550-600 US$. Of course you need to factor in shipping and import duties. 
On EBay in the US they are being sold anywhere between 600 and 1100 US$.

This one in US ends in 10 hours from this post time and bidding currently stands at $255 --> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...0dQQitemZ270405222669QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo

And yes, the dealer is ****ting you.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

they are replacing it for free. its a "we owe" deal. but they arent getting it done fast enough.


----------

